
Thoughts on detecting fake news - puneetg
https://medium.com/@puneetg/thoughts-on-detecting-fake-news-5cdfcd00ef92#.ba5unjiux
======
a3n
If it's been trashed by Trump, it's probably legitimate.

If the opposite, the opposite.

If you're not sure, tweet the article so that Trump sees it.

